# Fall Hershey Swap Meet Cancelled



## Tim the Skid (May 31, 2020)

This was mentioned in another post, but if you missed it, the largest auto swap meet in the country has decided not to go on as planned this October 7-10.








						Hershey Region AACA
					

We are a fun group of folks who are interested in collector cars. Some of us own and show our cars. While others just enjoy antique and classic cars.



					hershey.aaca.com


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2020)

Sad news.


----------

